# TRIFECTA: Dual mode exhaust (bypass) valves on a Gen1 Cruze / Sonic?



## Aspect (Apr 27, 2018)

I like the straight pipe or muffled idea. This would allow sport when needed and not attract attention when driving to work. Or with the family.


----------



## mean buzzen half dozen (May 13, 2018)

Old post,
I am going to try one of these Car Exhaust Pipe Tip Muffler Resonator 304 Stainless Steel 2 "inlet to 2" outlet | eBay
I have not installed it yet, just getting a few more parts.


----------



## mean buzzen half dozen (May 13, 2018)

Quick pics


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

TRIFECTA said:


> With our recent unveiling of FPCM (fuel pump control module) / CCM (chassis control module) recalibration to support larger injectors on the 1.4T, another idea struck us. Could we also recalibrate the FPCM/CCM to allow the addition of dual mode exhaust valves to the Gen1 Chevrolet Cruze / Chevrolet Sonic? Maybe, actually.
> 
> It's common knowledge that the Corvette, going back to the mid 2000s has offered an exhaust valve option (RPO: NPP). In 2014, when the Chevrolet Corvette Stingray (C7) arrived, it included dual mode exhaust valves as standard equipment, as well as a set of "AFM exhaust valves" to help reduce the odd exhaust notes when the engine runs in 4 cylinder mode. When the 6th Gen Chevrolet Camaro came along, the dual mode exhaust valves became standard equipment on the SS and ZL1, and optional equipment on the V6.
> 
> ...


I am interested in this. I am still collecting parts for my new exhaust an am wondering if this was ever completed? If so what parts would you suggest.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

TRIFECTA said:


> With our recent unveiling of FPCM (fuel pump control module) / CCM (chassis control module) recalibration to support larger injectors on the 1.4T, another idea struck us. Could we also recalibrate the FPCM/CCM to allow the addition of dual mode exhaust valves to the Gen1 Chevrolet Cruze / Chevrolet Sonic? Maybe, actually.
> 
> Just one of the innovative projects TRIFECTA has on the horizon for 2018!


Any news on this yet?


----------

